

Fiat launches in-car espresso maker  - nickler
http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2012/07/16/debate-brews-around-espresso-machines-in-new-fiat/?hpt=hp_t2

======
deveac
Cool. Despite what the naysayers may think, Fiat is taking a very 'smartphone'
approach to the car. Instead of viewing a phone as just a phone, OEMs realize
that with innovation, it can be a device that meets many common, everyday
needs at once...camera, music player, etc.

One of the core rituals millions commuting in their cars perform every single
day is the morning cup of coffee. It's literally _one of the things you just
do in a car_.

This saves me time, and it meets a core need for behavior in a vehicle. It
probably saves me money too if I am used to going to Starbucks or some other
overpriced coffee shop.

Definitely cool imho.

~~~
nickler
UI/UX is one of the most critical parts of customer engagement in a car, so
it's a great analogy with the smartphone.

------
nickler
Software has been innovating in cars since they started putting in chips and
aftermarket stereos. Since every car has this now, or at least most drivers
have smartphones, is the next wave of auto innovation going back to hardware
like this?

I feel like such a sucker for wanting one. Good promotion.

